# SLC Lodging Recommendation



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

Never been...but we are going to Park City in 38 days. Staying at the Grand Summit...but mostly picked that location because it looks family friendly and although this trip is sans kiddos we wanted to check it out for a family trip next year. 

Thought of staying close to the Park City side, but figured it would be easy to get around with Uber and the free trolleys/buses. Not renting a car and not leaving Park City to go anywhere else...it's a cheap weekend trip with our Epic Pass, but we'd love to try Snowbird when we come back with the kiddos (they supposedly have a magic carpet that goes through a mountain...kids would LOVE it)!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

mark0157 said:


> ...we'd love to try Snowbird when we come back with the kiddos (they supposedly have a magic carpet that goes through a mountain...kids would LOVE it)!


Yes they do...


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

mark0157 said:


> Never been...but we are going to Park City in 38 days. Staying at the Grand Summit...but mostly picked that location because it looks family friendly and although this trip is sans kiddos we wanted to check it out for a family trip next year.
> 
> Thought of staying close to the Park City side, but figured it would be easy to get around with Uber and the free trolleys/buses. Not renting a car and not leaving Park City to go anywhere else...it's a cheap weekend trip with our Epic Pass, but we'd love to try Snowbird when we come back with the kiddos (they supposedly have a magic carpet that goes through a mountain...kids would LOVE it)!


No offense, but I’m looking for the opposite of family friendly and preferably away from moromons. We just want to party in peace and ride as much as possible. Are we better off in SLC or Park City? Or just rent a cabin somewhere?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I stayed in Sandy, an area south of downtown in SLC. It's right near the entrance to the canyon and is like 30 min to Snowbird and Brighton.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

If you want pow go to Snowbird, Solitude or Brighton. If you ride park go to Park City. Depends what you mean by partying. You can drink anywhere down there, it's not as bad as most people think. If you want dance clubs Salt Lake, not sure about park City. I would just stay in Midvale or Sandy and get a relatively cheap hotel. There are brew pubs there and you can Uber to Salt Lake, its not far away.
To me the Cottonwood canyons and Snowbasin are the best places to ride in Utah. Park City has nice mt biking but I would never pay $100 or more to snowboard there.
.
And you won't get away from Mormons downs there, most are pretty nice and docile. You won't see most of them in the bars, but you will see a few of them. Don't let that be any sort of deciding factor for you. they are harmless.


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

coloradodirtbag said:


> No offense, but I’m looking for the opposite of family friendly and preferably away from moromons. We just want to party in peace and ride as much as possible. Are we better off in SLC or Park City? Or just rent a cabin somewhere?


Just returned from our trip where we stayed at the Grand Summit and I gotta say, it was nice walking about 30 steps from our hotel room door to the Orange Bubble...but the nightlife there was non-existent. Went downtown Park City and a bit more lively, but still seemed lacking. Also was downtown SLC one night, although we were not at any bars, it seemed kinda slow for a Friday night! We ended up grabbing drinks from the hotel bar and just drinking in our room in front of the fireplace...which suited me just fine as I brought home quite the collection of bruises!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kenai said:


> Yes they do...
> View attachment 144985


Jeez, I kinda wanna try that out now...


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

I agree with one of the commenters above that the Cottonwood Canyons (Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude) are where its at for riding. Park City is meh. Snowbasin and Powder Mountain are great, but a bit further away.

if you're looking for the best nightlife closest to those resorts, go to the Sugarhouse neighborhood, it's not too far from the Cottonwood Canyons, has good collection of restaurants and bars. 

Midvale and Sandy are alright, but your options are more like Applebees, TGIFs in strip mall locations. Tons of great Mexican food options tho!

The nightlife scene in downtown SLC isn't worth the drive all the way from the Cottonwood Canyons IMO. 

- there isn't much at Solitude, Brighton, or Snowbird apre ski wise, but if you go to Snowbird, you're close to the Peruvian Lodge which is in Alta (there's a free shuttle between Snowbird > Alta)


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

mark0157 said:


> but we'd love to try Snowbird when we come back with the kiddos (they supposedly have a magic carpet that goes through a mountain...kids would LOVE it)!


FYI that tunnel takes you to the other side of Snowbird (Mineral Basin) is basically 90% black diamonds (+45 degree pitches, cliff drops, avy terrain), there's 1 or 2 green runs there, but depending on the conditions, the lift for those runs can get shutdown without notice.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

benjinyc said:


> FYI that tunnel takes you to the other side of Snowbird (Mineral Basin) is basically 90% black diamonds (+45 degree pitches, cliff drops, avy terrain), there's 1 or 2 green runs there, but depending on the conditions, the lift for those runs can get shutdown without notice.




Cough, cough...no. I will grant you there is not beginner terrain in mineral basin, but the vast majority of the black diamond runs are only black diamond because they are not groomed. There is nothing in the main area that is remotely close to 45°. (If you ever get near 45°, you will quickly learn the difference.) There are some cliffs, but they are easy to avoid. Any solid intermediate rider can have a ton of fun in mineral basin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

benjinyc said:


> FYI that tunnel takes you to the other side of Snowbird (Mineral Basin) is basically 90% black diamonds (+45 degree pitches, cliff drops, avy terrain), there's 1 or 2 green runs there, but depending on the conditions, the lift for those runs can get shutdown without notice.


I just dug up the only picture I have of Mineral Basin. This is the skier's right (west, I believe) side of the bowl. As long as you don't go off a cliff, there is nothing particularly steep in the entire bowl.


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

Kenai said:


> I just dug up the only picture I have of Mineral Basin. This is the skier's right (west, I believe) side of the bowl. As long as you don't go off a cliff, there is nothing particularly steep in the entire bowl.
> 
> View attachment 145803


Well...if I bring them up there they gotta get themselves down somehow >

They are actually progressing rapidly this season and they can handle any run at Afton...so by the time we bring them out there they'll be fine. And if not, it builds character, right???


----------

